# Etymology of the Phrase, Theater of War?



## leroi (29 Mar 2008)

Can anyone tell me where the phrase, _theater of war_ originated?

I believe Voltaire used it in _Candide_; but I'm guessing the phrase may have a richer military history (i.e. Did a specific historical military figure decide to apply/adapt the phrase more particularly for military usage?)

The phrase seems oxymoronic to me since I normally associate the word _theater_ with pleasure and entertainment; whereas, I associate the word _war_ with duty, obligation, sacrifice. 


Thanks,
leroi


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Mar 2008)

I was stunted by this, as you made a good point about the oxymoron.

I called up and old professor of mine to help me, Dr. G. O. Ogle.  He was a bit perplexed at first however knew that a good friend of his, Herr Dr. W. "Iki" Pedia, may have an answer.

He stated the following;



> In warfare, a theater or theatre is defined as a specific geographic area of conduct of armed conflict, bordered by areas where no combat is taking place. In many ways the term is derived from the Colosseum of Rome. A theatre is defined by the need for separate planning to be occurring at the highest command echelon of the participating armed forces, including where separate Services are concerned. The delineation occurs along regional boundaries or maritime areas that require distinctly separate approach to planning from other regions bordering it. A single conflict may be waged in multiple theaters, and a single nation or an alliance may be participating in multiple theaters. Alternatively a nation may be participating is multiple, but unrelated conflicts waged in separate theatres of war.



Hope that helped.

dileas

tess


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Mar 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I was stunted by this, as you made a good point about the oxymoron.
> 
> I called up and old professor of mine to help me, Dr. G. O. Ogle.  He was a bit perplexed at fist however knew that a good friend of his, Herr Dr. W. "Iki" Pedia, may have an answer.
> 
> ...



 :rofl:

You made me spit out my coffee with that  ;D  at least it missed my keybord


----------



## leroi (29 Mar 2008)

Thanks 48th! 

I know the definition of the phrase; just wondered how it came _historically_ to be applied for general military usage. 

It's a small world; it seems we're acquainted with the same professors. ;D

leroi

(cool joint you've got here at Army.ca!!!)


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Mar 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Thanks 48th!
> 
> I know the definition of the phrase; just wondered how it came _historically_ to be applied for general military usage.
> 
> ...



You should see when I ask him about hot crossed buns  :-X

dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (29 Mar 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> You should see when I ask him about hot crossed buns  :-X



Which professor   ?

You know that Herr Dr. W. "Iki" Pedia isn't very reliable, not sure if he'S too young or too old ,
and that Dr. G. O. Ogle. is a well of knownledge, he always give to much info, as an Asperger person ?


----------



## Shamrock (3 Apr 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> I know the definition of the phrase; just wondered how it came _historically_ to be applied for general military usage.



Summary research indicates _Theatre of War_ saw its first usage somewhere between 1885-1890; preceding that was _Theatre of Operations_ (1868).  

_Theatre_ goes back well before that -- in the latter half of the 14th century, its definition was 'an open place for viewing spectacles.'  Some time in the 16th century, it began to be known as 'place of action;' by the end of the 16th century, this definition was pretty much exclusively applied to combat.


----------



## leroi (3 Apr 2008)

Shamrock,

Thank you for answering my question! 8)

Cheers,
leroi


----------



## joonrooj (3 Apr 2008)

Sven Hassel in one of his many books says something to the effect of:
war is like a movie, all the best seats are at the back and the front is all flicker and noise.


----------



## leroi (8 May 2008)

I got this answer to my original question from "All Experts."



> Answer
> The term "theater of war" is derived from the Colosseum of Rome and it came into general military use with the publication of Carl von Clausewitz's On War. May God Bless-Lt. Colonel Robert A. Lynn, Florida Guard



Thank you to Lt. Colonel Robert A. Lynn!


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 May 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> I got this answer to my original question from "All Experts."
> 
> Thank you to Lt. Colonel Robert A. Lynn!



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72486/post-694306.html#msg694306

  :bullet:  :   :bullet:

dileas

tess


----------

